#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Ativar acesso http Cisco 1200AG series (air-lap1242AG-A-K9 v02

## peritinaicos

Gostaria de saber se alguém sabe como ativo o acesso via browser no Cisco 1200AG series (air-lap1242AG-A-K9 v02) consigo entrar nele via cabo console e tudo mais, menos configurar via http

----------


## DanielVieceli775

configure terminal
ip http server
end
copy run start

----------


## peritinaicos

Bom dia, agradeço o comentário, mais tive que pagar para uma pessoa atualizar o software e com isso ter acesso http...

----------


## DanielVieceli775

:Frown:  mas blz abraço

----------


## peritinaicos

Por acaso nao sabe onde posso vender ou quem tem interesse nesse equipamento? tenho o equipamento e uma omni original cisco

----------


## DanielVieceli775

qual o valor, posso ver. abraço

----------


## peritinaicos

500reais nas duas peças ap e omni

----------


## djjeantechno

qual motivo da venda ,porque tem um cara vendendo esse modelo aqui pra mim 

http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-AIR-AP12.../dp/B00113ZFEQ

gostaria de saber como foi o desemprenho dele, em que topologia ele é usado e etc...





> 500reais nas duas peças ap e omni

----------

